# Finished my Moebius Munster House



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Finally, a plastic kit of the Munster’s House! Moebius has done a great job of engineering it; assembly is very good. CultTVman also sells accessories for this kit. I bought a “Haunted House” base, made by ODG Studios, which represents the front yard; and the stone wall and photoetch set by ParaGrafix. I also bought a lighting kit made by VoodooFX. Note: this is not the lighting and sound kit that is available. It is only a lighting kit. 

I posted some photos here. Check them out.
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/ppuser/19835/cat/500


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work!!! I really like the photo perspective of your shots - makes it really realistic!
Steve


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work, the lighting is a really nice touch 

Scott.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

_*Very nice! *_

How did you do the photoetch parts on the stone wall? I've read about a couple different methods. I'd like to lean towards the method I'd have the least chance of botching up... 

I agree the perspective photos were a nice touch towards adding realism to the kit. Sepia is good for a vintage-aged look.

It looks like you did a really nice job on the cars, as well. (See _THIS_ thread!)

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Ernie,
Thanks for the good words. For the photoetch of the fence, I spray painted it while it was attached to its frame. After cutting it free, I bent the "base" 90 degrees. While holding down on one end, I applied super glue between the fence base and the stone wall. I kept moving down, repeating this process. Super glue can be applied with a toothpick or, as I did, using a small, fine paint brush.

Craig


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent job on the kit as well as the photography!! Wish I had room for a neighborhood of HO scale TV houses, but I need the space to park my fleet of Irwin Allen vehicles somewhere.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job, some of those pictures make it look like that real one in Texas. Lighting in that one pic really sets it off. Now I want to throw mine on the bench!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on the paint job and the photography Craig! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Great shots!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent looking Munster house !! The lighting really puts it over the top ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I say this too much, but this is the best I've seen. And of course the photos...


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Just spotted this thread.

Great job on the mansion and I am really jealous of your photography skills.
Looks spectacular. :thumbsup:

Alien


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY COOL! Daddy O! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

The model and all your pics look great. The blue lighting and the way you caught the tree shadow in this pic really gives it a eerie feel. Nice work :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/352_1_S.jpg


----------

